# "New T-Jet Blazer Express"



## queenVee

I hear they are getting rid of the T-Jet 3 .. New T-jet Blazer Express table top is taking place. prints up to 16x20


----------



## debz1959

The blazer works with cartridges instead of a bulk ink system which, in my opinion, helps with many major issues of the t-jet3.


----------



## DAGuide

Although the Blazer uses cartridges, it uses bulk refill cartridges. So, it still has the same inherent problems as the refill bottles because you have to open up the cartridges and pour the ink in. Thus, the ink system can become compromised compared to using cartridges with sealed bags on the inside. This principle has been proven in the large format printing side of the industry for years. Unfortunately, you pay more for ink in sealed cartridges compared to buying Liter bottles because the cost to make the cartridges (i.e. cartridge, chip, bag, nozzle) than pouring ink into a Liter bottle. The difference based on my experience is that closed ink systems have fewer issues with ink lines clogging, loss of pressure in ink lines and other similar problems. So, the difference in ink cost is offset with having fewer problems with the machine and it operating more efficiently.


----------



## queenVee

thanks. has anybody seen one in action? anybody own one of these new machines? Im comparing it to the DTG HM1


----------



## Tagger

The web site says the release date is Dec. 10th.


----------



## printerguy

queenVee said:


> thanks. has anybody seen one in action? anybody own one of these new machines? Im comparing it to the DTG HM1


The HM-1 has a maximum print area of 12.5 inch x 21 inch and is based on the Epson 2400 print assembly. List price is $18,995. The Fast T-Jet Blazer Express is also priced at $18,995. It uses the larger, more robust, Epson 4880 print assembly. It has a larger maximum print area of 16.5 inch x 20 inch.


----------



## queenVee

have you seen it in action?


----------



## printerguy

queenVee said:


> have you seen it in action?


The Blazer Express was introduced at the SGIA show in Orlando in October. It is at heart a tabletop single shirt holder version of the T-Jet Blazer. The Blazer has been an extremely well received printer. The Blazer Express printer that was on display was running throughout the 4 days of the show and printing very handsome looking shirts. Shipping of the Blazer Express is slated to start in December.


----------



## queenVee

> The Blazer Express printer that was on display was running throughout the 4 days of the show and printing very handsome looking shirts. Shipping of the Blazer Express is slated to start in December.


Im comparing it with the HM1. the old T-Jet 3. I hear bad reviews about that unit. I wonder if this new blazer express better than the T_Jet's?


----------



## zhenjie

queenVee said:


> Im comparing it with the HM1. the old T-Jet 3. I hear bad reviews about that unit. I wonder if this new blazer express better than the T_Jet's?


I've read countless post about the registration problems of the T-jet3. I've zero complaints about the Blazer and usually post from owners praise it. However take into account there are more T_jet3's in the field then Blazer's but I'd think the blazer would definately be a more robust machine.

Wouldn't be surprised if they scraped the T-Jet3 and replaced it with the Blazer.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

queenVee said:


> Im comparing it with the HM1. the old T-Jet 3. I hear bad reviews about that unit. I wonder if this new blazer express better than the T_Jet's?


I think it would be better to compare this to the Flexi since they are both based on the 4800, is that right? Both use Cartridges, and from what I heard, the Flexi has a superior rip.


----------



## DAGuide

FYI - There is probably no reason why you could not use the Flexi (or similar) RIP on the Blazer. They both are Epson 4800 printers. The question is whether both of them run in roll mode or if the Blazer runs in sheet mode. Pretty simple fix though.


----------



## queenVee

debz1959 said:


> The blazer works with cartridges instead of a bulk ink system which, in my opinion, helps with many major issues of the t-jet3.


what kind of DTG machine do you have


----------



## debz1959

We've had a T-Jet3 since April...

My husband (Gunslinger) has had many problems with it, but there is an ongoing learning curve with it. Somedays he has no problems at all and then other days he has non-stop problems. We are planning on getting a Blazer in next few months, not just because of the problems with the T-3, but because we are getting busy enough to require a second machine...


----------



## Tagger

debz1959 said:


> We've had a T-Jet3 since April...
> 
> My husband (Gunslinger) has had many problems with it, but there is an ongoing learning curve with it. Somedays he has no problems at all and then other days he has non-stop problems. We are planning on getting a Blazer in next few months, not just because of the problems with the T-3, but because we are getting busy enough to require a second machine...


 
I'm a little supprised by your brand loyalty. Since your experience has been if'y have you considered other manufacturers?


----------



## debz1959

Tagger said:


> I'm a little supprised by your brand loyalty. Since your experience has been if'y have you considered other manufacturers?


Experience hasn't really been if'y, some of the time we can blame it on user error or confusion  

And support from US Screen & Equipment Zone (we bought the T-3 through them) has always been great. Why should we risk buying from someone else???


----------



## queenVee

debz1959 said:


> We've had a T-Jet3 since April...
> 
> My husband (Gunslinger) has had many problems with it, but there is an ongoing learning curve with it. Somedays he has no problems at all and then other days he has non-stop problems. We are planning on getting a Blazer in next few months, not just because of the problems with the T-3, but because we are getting busy enough to require a second machine...


thanks!.


----------



## Mike63

debz1959 said:


> We've had a T-Jet3 since April...
> 
> My husband (Gunslinger) has had many problems with it, but there is an ongoing learning curve with it. Somedays he has no problems at all and then other days he has non-stop problems. We are planning on getting a Blazer in next few months, not just because of the problems with the T-3, but because we are getting busy enough to require a second machine...


Hello Deborah

I was wondering if you ever purchased the Blazer and if so when can I began ordering some black printed shirts.


----------



## adawg2252

i have a tjet3 and didn't have many problems at all. Most were caused by myself (not using proper settings, maintenence, etc.) and now it runs perfect now that i'm making sure I stay on top of maintenance and all that precautionary stuff.

The blazer express is a nice machine and will most likely replace the T-Jet 3. There would be no reason to buy it over the features and design of the blazer express. It runs on the same motor as the blazer pro, so it's much more fluid and smooth than the TJ3 is. 

If I had the business to warrant it, I would absolutely buy one. They had the 8-color system running at SGIA and the prints were unbeleiveable. I was very impressed by the colors, but with 8-colors you have no white ink. With the whites you only get CMYK which is fine, but the greens and oranges looked so good on the 8-color system.


----------



## JeridHill

adawg2252 said:


> i have a tjet3 and didn't have many problems at all. Most were caused by myself (not using proper settings, maintenence, etc.) and now it runs perfect now that i'm making sure I stay on top of maintenance and all that precautionary stuff.


There are a few people that haven't had many problems with the Tjet3, you appear to be one of them. It is definitely a flawed machine and there are countless testimonies to prove it. I think the biggest thing US Screen has going for them right now is the Blazer series. It appears to be a better printer by far than any of their past printers.

Now I've never ran one, but I have heard many good things about it. The reality is, it's a 4800 based printer (Most likely a soon to be 4880 based printer, if not already). It's just a nicer printer all around to deal with than the smaller, cheaper formats that have been used in the past.


----------



## csquared

I was really impressed with the blazer and loved the fact that it is all built in house. 

I know the Blazer express is already using the 4880, it will be interesting to see if the new Teflon coating will have an effect on longevity of the printhead


----------



## Gunslinger

Mike63 said:


> Hello Deborah
> 
> I was wondering if you ever purchased the Blazer and if so when can I began ordering some black printed shirts.


Hi Mike,

No, we haven't purchased the Blazer, yet. I decided to hold off until after the Long Beach show, which Debz will be attending, later this month. I am leaning towards the Blazer, not the Blazer Express, but I want to have Debz talk to all the DTG vendors ... watch them in action, and bring me freshly made samples.


----------



## Gunslinger

csquared said:


> I was really impressed with the blazer and loved the fact that it is all built in house.
> 
> I know the Blazer express is already using the 4880, it will be interesting to see if the new Teflon coating will have an effect on longevity of the printhead


Chris, Jerid ... can you tell me what the difference or improvements are for the 4880 over 4800? First I have heard of this ...


----------



## JeridHill

Gunslinger said:


> Chris, Jerid ... can you tell me what the difference or improvements are for the 4880 over 4800? First I have heard of this ...


I'm not sure of all the differences, but it's my understanding that the xx80 series are with the new printheads. As it was already mentioned, they are teflon coated and perform much better than the original head series. I believe they are also electronically configured different as well.

I know they have been combating third party inks, etc and I think they changed the cartridge styles as well. Don't quote me on that, but I remember hearing something about it. Maybe it was wishful thinking on their part.

Anyway, the printers are supposed to be more stable. I've seen output on them and they are extremely impressive. It all remains to be seen as to what's going to happen in the end.


----------



## adawg2252

JeridHill said:


> There are a few people that haven't had many problems with the Tjet3, you appear to be one of them. It is definitely a flawed machine and there are countless testimonies to prove it. I think the biggest thing US Screen has going for them right now is the Blazer series. It appears to be a better printer by far than any of their past printers.
> 
> Now I've never ran one, but I have heard many good things about it. The reality is, it's a 4800 based printer (Most likely a soon to be 4880 based printer, if not already). It's just a nicer printer all around to deal with than the smaller, cheaper formats that have been used in the past.


The blazer series is definitly a better set of machines. I personally don't think the TJ3's are flawed, but my bias is because my machine worked.

I had plenty of problems along the way, the difference is mine were taken care of and resolved. Some people may not have had that luck.

Its a gamble with any DTG printer out there. I do wish I had gotten the blazer pro instead. I need to print faster...


----------



## JeridHill

adawg2252 said:


> The blazer series is definitly a better set of machines. I personally don't think the TJ3's are flawed, but my bias is because my machine worked.
> 
> I had plenty of problems along the way, the difference is mine were taken care of and resolved. Some people may not have had that luck.
> 
> Its a gamble with any DTG printer out there. I do wish I had gotten the blazer pro instead. I need to print faster...


After I said this, someone posted something on this site of how they talked to Scott Fresner himself. There was an admittance of design flaws. Like I said, your's was a lucky case:::

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t36508.html

In the end I'm glad they have what appears to be a good machine.


----------



## adawg2252

JeridHill said:


> After I said this, someone posted something on this site of how they talked to Scott Fresner himself. There was an admittance of design flaws. Like I said, your's was a lucky case:::
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t36508.html


All I'm saying is my bias is that my machine works fine, and I've had plenty of problems along the way. Mine were fixed easily I guess.

If I am a lucky case, I'm damn glad I'm the lucky case.


----------



## dagajones

I'm located in Toronto and i just purchased a Blazer Express which should be arriving next week. I have seen the blazers in action in-shop and at the trade show and was very impressed. I am seeing that some people are having trouble with the print times of the express which worries me a bit. A lot of the jobs i will be taking on will be 1 to 100 shirt runs, so i hope everything works out and my problems will be minimal. If i can get the printer to work as well as it does in the blazer shop of the future video i will be rockin!


----------



## Sherri

Hey did you ever receive your blazer express? How is it going?

Sherri


----------

